# When is the next Dudley, MA swap?



## lgrinnings (Oct 4, 2017)

I know everyone is gearing up for Memory Lane and Hershey, but has a date been announced for the next Dudley swap?

-Lester


----------



## mike j (Oct 5, 2017)

Nothing yet, he usually has one toward the end of November.


----------



## catfish (Oct 5, 2017)

I asked Mike the other day. Hopefully we know something soon.


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 5, 2017)

I Sent him a message last night on Face book I'm waiting for a reply . If I get a chance I'll call him in the next day or so.


----------



## catfish (Oct 5, 2017)

tanksalot said:


> I Sent him a message last night on Face book I'm waiting for a reply . If I get a chance I'll call him in the next day or so.




I sent him a few msg about it last week.... Hopefully he picks a date soon.


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 6, 2017)

Sunday Nov 12 . Looks like the date . I'll be posting the ads in the next few days.


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 6, 2017)

*PLEASE COPY & PASTE THIS ADD & POST WHERE EVER YOU CAN TO HELP GET THE WORD OUT FOR THE SHOW. THANK YOU !*
Dudley Mass. Bike SWAP MEET and VINTAGE ANTIQUE Bicycle Show (Dudley)

Annual Fall SHOW

Bicycle Show and Swap Meet

SUNDAY November 12 Dudley, MA

BRING OUT YOUR OLD BICYCLES TO SHOW AND SELL. COME FIND THE BIKE OF YOUR DREAMS
ALWAYS FREE ADMISSION to the PUBLIC & STILL ONLY $25 per space
OUTDOORS in back parking lot with parking for 400 cars, or Indoors if it rains
Easy Load In, Easy Load Out
ALL THINGS BICYCLE
HIGHWHEEL, ROAD, 3-SPEEDS, ATB, BMX and BEYOND
Not just old stuff!
Parts, Factory Reps, Ephemera
WHO: Anyone who likes bicycles, art objects, or technology
WHAT: Bicycle show and swap meet with bikes and parts for sale from many vendors
WHEN: Sunday November 12 2017 
WHERE: At the Historic Stevens Mill Building behind the BP Gas station at 10 West Main ST Dudley MA 01571
HOW: Just Arrive at the Mill. Enter through the front entrance and be prepared to see a mouthwatering array of great bicycles and parts and accessories for sale and show.
HOW MUCH? General Public: FREE ADMISSION
HOW MUCH? Dealer Spaces: $25 each
TIME: 7:00 am until 2:30pm
Note:  Outdoor show if not raining .  If indoors Dealers can load in at 5 am the day of the show.
Opens to the Public at 7 am and runs till you leave

Please join us for a day of fun with Bicycles, Bicycles and More Bicycles and bike parts and accessories too.
From High Wheel Ordinaries to Hard Tire safety bicycles. From Balloon Tire cruisers to Stingray style banana seat bikes right through to Classic road and Modern Road and mountain bikes. And lots of 3-speeds.
We will have something for everyone.

ALL MAKES AND MODELS WELCOME AND REPRESENTED.

BIKES AND PARTS for SALE and for SHOW with Peoples Choice awards at the end of the day.

Bike Shops, Reps, Manufacturers, Dealers, Collectors, even just the Curious....Come see what this crazy hobby has to offer.


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Oct 6, 2017)

https://southcoast.craigslist.org/bik/d/bicycle-show-and-swap-meet/6335312685.html


----------



## mazdaflyer (Oct 6, 2017)

Hawthornecrazy said:


> https://southcoast.craigslist.org/bik/d/bicycle-show-and-swap-meet/6335312685.html
> 
> View attachment 687800




Crazy



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 7, 2017)

I figured that might catch a few CL eyes.


----------



## catfish (Oct 7, 2017)

Who is going to be there?


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 12, 2017)

catfish said:


> Who is going to be there?



I'm going & hoping for decent weather.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 13, 2017)

I'll be there too.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Oct 13, 2017)

catfish said:


> Who is going to be there?



Sure, why not. I'll check it out.


----------



## Barto (Oct 13, 2017)

I'll be there for sure...can't wait to find out what I didn't know I needed!


----------



## mike j (Oct 14, 2017)

Me too, it's a three hour drive & always well worth it.


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 22, 2017)

Anyone need any specific.
hardware / nuts bolts bearings bearing cups .
Forks
cranks chain rings ( I was going to hang on to the Iver crank but Id part with it for a respectable offer if some one needs it . ) I have around 75 to 150 or so other cranks/ chain rings I believe . 
Kick stands
fenders
Handle bars ( I'm keeping the Cross brace bars for the time being.)
Hubs front & rear .
ect.
I would like to bring some items that I know people will need. I have to much to put in my truck at the moment.I will likely other wise mostly bring larger size items as winter will be here before we know it & I would like to make some space before the snow flies. .
Kindly note :There's way more than what is in this photo.


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 4, 2017)

One more week people , Sunday Nov 12 !


----------



## catfish (Nov 4, 2017)

tanksalot said:


> One more week people , Sunday Nov 12 !




See you there!


----------



## mike j (Nov 5, 2017)

Great, now that the clocks have gone back an hour, we can all get there earlier.


----------



## Barto (Nov 6, 2017)

Need some excellent chrome middle weight wheels with nice hubs
Brackets
Origional nuts and bolts
See you there


----------



## Barto (Nov 6, 2017)

tanksalot said:


> Anyone need any specific.
> hardware / nuts bolts bearings bearing cups .
> Forks
> cranks chain rings ( I was going to hang on to the Iver crank but i.d. part with it for a respectable offer if some one needs it . ) I have around 75 to 150 or so other cranks/ chain rings I believe .
> ...



You bringing all that stuff?  Yeah baby!!!!!!!


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 6, 2017)

I have no idea on what I’m bringing ? I’m hoping to bring a truck load . I will gladly take request .If I have anything you need please say somthing and I’ll try to bring it if I have the item you need . It may be a bit chilly out. I’m still hoping for a out door show . This show has been well promoted and I’ve had a lot of interest on the new places I advertised the show . Mike has also posted more ads than usual . So This should be a good show .


----------



## catfish (Nov 6, 2017)

tanksalot said:


> I have no idea on what I’m bringing ? I’m hoping to bring a truck load . I will gladly take request .If I have anything you need please say somthing and I’ll try to bring it if I have the item you need . It may be a bit chilly out. I’m still hoping for a out door show . This show has been well promoted and I’ve had a lot of interest on the new places I advertised the show . Mike has also posted more ads than usual . So This should be a good show .




This will be a great show!


----------



## mike j (Nov 8, 2017)

Can't wait, always a good show. Forecast looking good, no rain or snow, knock on wood. Temp. a high of 45, but low 20's for us early birds. That's OK, it keeps the herds moving.


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 9, 2017)

If any one needs a specific wheel set type / color or a Crank , Fork, or Chain guard or any odd hardware or decals or odd size NOS tires or anything else Bike or toy related I have some mint boxed matchbox cars from the mid to late 1960s please say something  I’m bring a full truck but I can’t bring everything . Dudley is this Sunday Nov12


----------



## Junkhunter (Nov 9, 2017)

I'm looking for a set of bars for a Iver Johnson Mobicycle. not cross braced. Also, I have a friend that's considering bringing some 70's Schwinn 3 speeds, single speeds, and maybe a couple of 10 speeds. Do you think there will be any interest?


----------



## catfish (Nov 9, 2017)

*SUNDAY *


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 9, 2017)

This stuff is going to Dudley so far . Pedals , stems , bars , frames ( except Shelby frame ) some wheel sets , Some odd tanks . Kick stands , 1941 Buick manuals . And some other random bike stuff.


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 9, 2017)

Most of these items will only be brought to Dudley if requested.
Matchbox cars $20 each 

 Tires $30-$40 a set there’s some odd MOS sizes and nice used tires .NOSb White Wall 26 1 3/8 for example 

 

 

 Cranks $40 each please speak up if you need something specific. 

 Fenders $30 - $40 for the most part a pair other fenders available if you need somthing spicific please let me know 

 Wheel sets $40-$50 each request welcome 

 

 Tricycle $50 Respectfully this tricycle needs to be paid for in advance.

 These items can go to the Dudley if requested .Because my truck can only carry so much .


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 9, 2017)

catfish said:


> This will be a great show!


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 9, 2017)

This stuff may or may not go to the show if you need somthing please let me know and I’ll try to bring it . Shelby pre war wheel set $60 nice set 


 bike hard ware if you need somthing I’ll take a look .

 Sprockets  request taken $20 to $25 each .  

 If you need somthing say somthing look above this post also.
Orange Sears bike $150 delivered to show needs to be paid for in advance .


----------



## Barto (Nov 10, 2017)

Is there anyone who is interested in a home made side car for your dog or possibly a motor set up for a bicycle?  I have the motor mount, both drive sprockets, chain, ideler...everything you need except the motor.  I do have a motor but needs some work (I'm told it does run).  I'll post photos later today.  I will not be bring these items if no one calls dibs on them. 

Bought a bike with a side car just for ideas.  Got my ideas and now need the space so I can pith my plan into action.

BART


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 10, 2017)

Barto said:


> Is there anyone who is interested in a home made side car for your dog or possibly a motor set up for a bicycle?  I have the motor mount, both drive sprockets, chain, ideler...everything you need except the motor.  I do have a motor but needs some work (I'm told it does run).  I'll post photos later today.  I will not be bring these items if no one calls dibs on them.
> 
> Bought a bike with a side car just for ideas.  Got my ideas and now need the space so I can pith my plan into action.
> 
> BART



Any photos ? I’d just like to see it sounds cool.


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 10, 2017)

Some tire pair sizes if you need a set please say somthing respectfully these will stay home other wise ,


----------



## Barto (Nov 10, 2017)

Ok, this is my side car...kinda cool, and unique too!  This one is made up of old bike parts and was originally made to cart around a dog...I was going to do the same but am now building a custom verson to fit my dog and make it look like an old style race.

Home-spun fun. Let me know if interested and I'll tote it to Dudley.  If no interest, i'll save myself a ton of gas by leaving my 10MPG Ram at home and drive my fuel sipping Crossfire.

I would take 100 bucks for it...or a reasonable offer or even Trades, love trades.  I do need some Chrome 26" middleweight wheels and hubs in very good shape.  Or whatever coolness is fair!

Bart


----------



## Barto (Nov 11, 2017)

tanksalot said:


> Most of these items will only be brought to Dudley if requested.
> Matchbox cars $20 each View attachment 706447 Tires $30-$40 a set there’s some odd MOS sizes and nice used tires .NOSb White Wall 26 1 3/8 for example View attachment 706448 View attachment 706449 View attachment 706450 Cranks $40 each please speak up if you need something specific. View attachment 706451 Fenders $30 - $40 for the most part a pair other fenders available if you need somthing spicific please let me know View attachment 706452 Wheel sets $40-$50 each request welcome View attachment 706453 View attachment 706454 Tricycle $50 Respectfully this tricycle needs to be paid for in advance.View attachment 706455 These items can go to the Dudley if requested .Because my truck can only carry so much .



Ha, that sticker on the front fender is the company I work for.  I must have given out 2000 of those decals


----------

